# 'Any time, any place': On Twitter, Smriti Irani dares Rahul Gandhi to a debate on governance



## daljitkalsi (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dIEsWMCL460[/YOUTUBE]

Union HRD Minister Smriti Irani took to Twitter to attack Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi for sending 'goons' to her residence in protest against a ban on a students organisation in IIT Madras.
In a series of tweets in reply to Rahul Gandhi's comments on Twitter, an apparently furious Irani slammed Gandhi for not being able to "fight his own battles and hiding behind the NSUI".
A combination image of Smriti Irani and Rahul Gandhi. A combination image of Smriti Irani and Rahul Gandhi.
"Yesterday u told NSUI to create disorder where there is order. Today ur goons come to my house as I'm away at work," Irani tweeted, referring to Gandhi's address at a NSUI rally where he urged student leaders to take up their fight and not let to fight RSS in educational institutions wherever RSS is imposing its ideology.
Irani also challenged Gandhi to a debate on any issue of governance including education. "Give me a time n place n I'm ready to debate everything..."
The Union Minister has been repeatedly facing flak for what many term as the interference of RSS in educational institutions including the prestigious Indian Institute of Technology.


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2015)

Lol people are going to laugh at Smriti Irani only


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 30, 2015)

Pappu cant stand against her even 10 minutes, i have seen her speech, she is full confident and knows what she talks, Pappu has to see around for his mentors for speech and answers, i would love if Arnab hosts the debate, it will be epic.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 30, 2015)

But Pappu can't debate salla... 
Pappu can't even speak a simple sentence all by himself without looking at his mother, sister or damaad. When he is alone he needs letters from his chamchas(feet lickers) to speak whatever is written on that. Lol


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 30, 2015)

political dares go unanswered. but yes, this time the blue-eyed boy and aspiring stand-up comedian from pleiades will stand up to one and change the trend! 

the congoons were crying on twitter over the 'objectionable' language used by Mrs. Irani, soon after they had returned from a 'peaceful Gandhian' non co-operation dharna outside her home that was a fine specimen of civilised and genteel behaviour.  

meanwhile, the presstitutes seem to have gotten a new case to beat broken drums and sermonise on, whereas these dalitstaani commies are sulking with their less than 5 seats in the LS. IMO, instead of grabbing their necks, sometimes dares like the above should be issued to these wanton charlatans, and a total mockery of them should be made by kicking dirt on their faces in debates on an open platform!

P.S. - "Wherever they want to bring RSS order, please take your Congress disorder there to stop them." - Maananeey Shri Rahul Gandhi ji uvaach

_/\_


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2015)

I think pappu should be asking his chamchas.. what does this debate means ?

Pappu just busy watching chota bheem n taking hookahs


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 30, 2015)

funskar said:


> I think pappu should be asking his chamchas.. what does this debate means ?
> 
> Pappu just busy watching chota bheem n taking hookahs






*i.imgur.com/kvzJsBam.jpg




 chamchaas and partywallas got indigestion; not in a position to tutor baba for the time being. they've had a feast 'eating up' all these years, some 'yahaan-wahaan se ki aawaaz' would ofcourse be heard! 
 congoons gonna order haajmola and pudin hara in bulk soon (currently looking for good online prices on buyhatke and discount-coupons). need to get relieved soon as baba is awaiting his next lessons and it shouldn't be delayed.


----------



## moniker (May 31, 2015)

The burning question that I have is: What was the purpose of the video in the OP?


----------



## gemini90 (Jun 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Lol people are going to laugh at Smriti Irani only



I hardly think so.





The way she held herself against disgusting attempts to ridicule her honor and the way the public spoke against the presstitudes shows you are most probably wrong in your assumptions.


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2015)

*Pappu: *women..empowerment..youth..RTI..congress.. (include these words in whatever he speaks..)


----------



## Anorion (Jun 3, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> The way she held herself against disgusting attempts to ridicule her honor and the way the public spoke against the presstitudes shows you are most probably wrong in your assumptions.



eh what are my assumptions.


----------



## gemini90 (Jun 4, 2015)

^^ That she is politically naive who has no idea what she is doing and who she is challenging.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 4, 2015)

lol anorion must've meant the other way round, as in, she herself would be laughed upon to get involved with someone like RaGa 'the disorder authority'; like a 40-yr old challenging a 4-yr old, whimpering and rolling all over the floor on being told "no maggie for you!", for a debate on its perils.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2015)

^yes yes. Very much that. Thank you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 4, 2015)

vanakkam!


----------



## gemini90 (Jun 4, 2015)

My apologies.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2015)

^no worries, watching the video


----------

